# [HowTo] - Passiv-PC



## nfsgame (16. August 2008)

HowTo Passiv-PC Version 0.21

Dies ist ein HowTo, indem ich euch zeigen möchte, wie man einen PC baut der unter wenig Last (Office, mp3s, SD-Filme) und mittlerer bis hoher Last (HD-Filme, Single-Core-Vollbelastung, usw.) komplett Lüfterlos arbeitet. Nur bei hoher 3D-Belastung über mehrere Stunden schaltet sich der Netzteil Lüfter hinzu. 
Die Idee zu diesem PC kam mir, als der AMD-Boxed-Kühler des verbauten Prozessors mal wieder auf Volldampf drehte, als ich mir einen HD-Film ansehen wollte.
Danach habe ich mich informiert, wie ich den PC Silent bekomme. Da ich sehr empfindlich bin was Lautstärke von Lüftern angeht, wollte ich mich an einem komplett passiven PC versuchen.


*Die Verbauten Komponenten*

Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Prozessorkühler. Scythe Ninja II
Mainboard: MSI K9N Neo V2 (Nforce 520)
Speicher: 2GB Aeneon 667 @ 800
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD3870 Ultimate (512MB Grafikspeicher)
Netzteil: Elan Vital Greenerger EVP-4007-00 (baugleich mit der semi-passiv-Serie von NesteQ)
Festplatte: Seagate 80GB (7200UPM)
DVD-Brenner: Plextor PX-716A

Auf diese Komponenten bin ich gekommen, weil sich der 5200+ (welchen ich vor getestet hatte) gut Undervolten lässt und die Sapphire HD3870 Ultimate entlastet den Prozessor bei der Wiedergabe von HD-Material sehr gut, sodass die CPU dabei auf 1000MHz runtergetaktet werden kann und mit 1,050Volt betrieben werden kann. Das Board habe ich ausgewählt, weil der Chipsatz eine geringe Wärmeentwicklung hat (geringer als aktuelle Chipsätze wie zB der 790FX oder der 780a SLI) und eine stabile Spannungversorgung hat. Ein komplett passives Netzteil wollte ich nicht einbauen, weil dieses eine sehr hohe Wärmeentwicklung hat. Durch einen im Notfall anspringenden 120mm-Lüfter wird das Gehäuse entlüftet und das Netzteil gekühlt, welches so eine stabilere Spannung liefert und eine längere Lebensdauer hat. Außerdem hat das Netzteil eine sehr gute Effizienz von 88%.


*Was ist wichtig, wenn man einen passiv gekühlten PC bauen will?*



_Netzteil:_ Das Netzteil sollte eine möglichst hohe Effizienz haben, weil dadurch weniger Elektrische Energie in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Nebenbei schont eine hohe Effizienz auch den Geldbeutel . Empfehlenswerte Modelle sind zum Beispiel das bei mir verbaute ElanVital Greenerger mit 400W, oder das baugleiche Modell von NesteQ. Auch das FSP Zen 400W ist empfehlenswert. Allerdings ist dieses komplett passiv gekühlt (ohne Notlüfter), desshalb kommt es für mich nicht infrage. Die Finger sollte man von der semi-passiv-Serie von Silentmaxx lassen. Diese Serie hat wenig Effizienz und der Lüfter schaltet sich viel zu schnell ein und ist dabei auch noch zu laut.
 


_Prozessor:_ Der Prozessor sollte möglichst einer sein, der von Haus aus auf wenig Wärmeverlustleistung ausgelegt ist. Solche sind zum Beispiel die AMD Athlon 64er mit EE-Kürzel (3800+ EE, 4600+ EE, 5200+ EE, NICHT der 6000+ EE) oder folgende Intel Core 2 Duos und Celerons: 


Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
Intel Core 2 Duo E8xxx
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
Intel Celeron E1200
Intel Celeron E1400

_Mainboard:_ Das Mainboard sollte eine gute, stabile Spannungsversorgung haben. Und einen Wärmeverlustarmen Chipsatz haben. Empfehlenswerte Modelle für den _Sockel 775_ sind zum Beispiel:


ASUS Maximus Formula/Rampage Formula/Blitz Formula
MSI P45 Platinium (DrMOS)
Gigabyte EP35-DS4 (für Dual-Cores)
Empfehlenswerte Modelle für den_ Sockel AM2 _sind zum Beispiel:

MSI K9N Neo V2 (mit zusätzlichen Spawa-Kühlern)
Gigabyte 570Ultra
Gigabyte MA780GM-DS2
ASUS-Reihe mit AMD-690&780-Chipsatz

_Grafikkarte:_ Die Grafikkarte sollte einen niedrigen Stromverbrauch und niedrige Wärmeverlustleistung haben. Dazu gehören Grafikkarten mit Radeon HD 3870/3850 Chip und Nvidia 8400GS Chip. Empfehlenswerte Modelle kommen zum Beispiel von Sapphire und hören auf dem Namen Sapphire Ultimate HD3850, Sapphire Ultimate HD3870 und Powercolor HD3870 SCS3. Ausserdem kann man die Radeon HD3850/3870er auch mit dem Arctic Accelero S1 bestücken. Weitere Modelle zähle ich einfach mal auf:


Elitegroup N9600GT-512MX-P
Sparkle 9600GT CoolPipe


_Kühlung:_ Bei Kühlern für die CPU und Grafikkarte sollte man auf große Kühlfläche bei gleichzeitig hohem Lamellenabstand achten. Folgende CPU-Kühler entsprechen diesen Merkmalen:


Scythe Orochi
Scythe Ninja I Rev. 2
Scythe Ninja Cu
Scythe Ninja II
evtl. Thermalright IFX-14
Coolermaster Z600

Bei Grafikkartenkühlern sieht die Situation folgendermaßen aus:

Arctic Accelero S1
Arctic Accelero S2
evtl. Thermalright HR-03 GT
Außerdem sollte man ALLE Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard mit Kühlblöcken bestücken. Dafür kann man alle am Markt erhältlichen Kühlblöcke verwenden, die für Grafikspeicher gedacht sind. Ich persönlich nehme immer die_ Zalman ZM-RHS1 _welche zum Beispiel bei Caseking verfügbar sind. Dadurch wird die Spannungsversorgung besser gekühlt. Da bei hoher Temperatur der Spannungswandler deren Widerstand steigt, ist so der Strom nicht mehr stabil. Dieses Problem wird durch die zusätzliche Kühlung umgangen. Auch die Chipsatzkühlung sollte nicht vernachlässigt werden. So kann bei einem passiven Aufbau mit Chipsatzstandartkühlung die Temperatur in 3D auf über 100° und mehr steigen. Das kann verhindert werden, indem man einen besseren Chipsatzkühler montiert. Gute Modelle sind zum Beispiel:

Noctua NC-U6
Thermalright HR-05 (SLI)
Antazone AS-N1000
EKL Alpenföhn Ötzi
Wobei der Antazone nur bedingt für schnellere Chipsätze geeignet ist, da die Kühlleistung nicht sehr gut ist. Einen Test von Chipsatzkühlern findet man in PCGH 11/2007 auf Seite 110.



_Sonderfälle__ - Intel Atom_: Komplett-Konfigurationen mit Intel Atom-CPUs lassen sich, durch eine Maximal erlaubte Höchsttemperatur von bis zu 125°, mit geeigneten Kühlern auch passiv Kühlen (zB mitChipsatzkühlern; siehe hier und hier)
 *Undervolting & Underclocking*

Folgende Schritte werde ich an meinem oben erläuterten System erklären und durchführen.
Um das Undervolting bei Standardtakt durchzuführen muss man zuerst ins BIOS gehen. Dies geht bei fast allen Boards mit der Taste „ENTF“ beim Starten. Meistens kommt beim Starten des PCs eine Meldung, die einen auffordert ENTF zu drücken. Nun Wählt man zum Beispiel bei MSI Boards „Frequenzy/Voltage Control“ und setzt dort den Wert „CPUvCore“ auf 1,3V und geht immer weiter herunter mit dem Wert. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, nach jeder Änderung einen schnellen Stabilitätstest durchzuführen. Diesen Zweck erfüllt zum Beispiel der Benchmark „Cinebench R10“ sehr gut, da er auch Quadcores voll auslastet. Mein X2 5200+ macht zum Beispiel 1,225Volt stabil mit.
Die nächsten Schritte werden nun unter Windows vorgenommen. Dazu benötigt man nun die Tools „Crystal CPUID“, RivaTuner, CPU-Z und Core Temp. 
Zum untertakten und zum weiteren Undervolten öffnet man zuerst das Tool „Crystal CPUID“ und klickt nun auf „File“ und im daraufhin erscheinenden Untermenü auf „Multiplier Management Settings“. Dort sieht man, welche Werte von Takten und Spannungen in verschiedenen Lastzuständen vorliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem man auf „Enable Voltage“ geklickt hat, trägt man die im Bild oben zu sehenden Werte für Belastungsgrenzen ein (und zwar genauso wie im Bild!). Die Spannungsangaben sind optimal für einen Athlon 64 X2 EE. Für einen Core 2 Duo/Quad sollte man hier nachsehen:Core 2 Duo E6x50: 1,10Volt​Core 2 Duo E4xxx: 0,95Volt​Core 2 Duo E8xxx: 1,00Volt​*Dabei sollte man beachten,dass alle Spannungsangaben mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, da jeder Prozessor anders ist!
* 
Man beachte die Warnung über diesem Satz , also sollte man nach jeder Veränderung der Spannung oder des Taktes einen Durchlauf des Cinebenches durchführen (aber erst nachdem die Veränderung mit „F3“ aktiviert wurde ) und danach, wenn eine Stabile Spannung gefunden ist, einen Mehrstündigen Durchlauf mit Prime 95 durchführen. Um zu sehen ob die Änderung überhaupt übernommen wurde, öffnet man CPU-Z und prüft dies dort nach. Während der ganzen Prozedur sollte man auch die Temperaturen mit CoreTemp im Auge behalten. Die Grafikkartentemperatur überwacht man ambesten mit RivaTuner.




Im zweiten Post findet ihn nun optimale Zusammenstellungen für (fast) jeden.

Ich bin immer offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge , aber Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten wenn ihr welche findet !


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2008)

Hier findet ihr, basierend auf dem HowTo, Konfigurationen, welche sich passiv kühlen lassen.

*Office:*
Mit der der Office Konfiguration werden alle die glücklich, die an ihrem PC nur arbeiten wollen und vielleicht mal ein „Bürospiel“ spielen wollen. Hierfür ist nicht so viel Leistung nötig, wie man zum Beispiel zum decodieren eines HD-Filmes oder zum „Extrem-Zocken“. Desshalb reicht ein günstiger Dualcore (Celeron E1200/E1400; Athlon 64 X2 3600+) in Verbindung mit einer integrierten Grafikeinheit und 2GB Speicher. Durch die niedrige Wärmeverlustleistung kann man hier beruhigt zu einem komplett passiven Netzteil greifen. Ich stelle je ein Intel- und ein AMD-System vor.

AMD
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA780GM-S2H 
Speicher: 2x Aeneon 1024MB 800 
Grafikkarte: <onboard>
Netzteil: FSP Zen 300W 
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja II 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 
Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ 
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203B 

Intel
Prozessor: Intel Celeron E1400 
Mainboard: Gigabyte G33-DS2R 
Speicher: 2x Aeneon 1024MB 800 
Grafikkarte: <onboard> 
Netzteil: FSP Zen 300W 
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja II 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 
Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203B 

*Multimedia*
Für Leute die einen guten Bildschirm/Fernseher und eine Hochwertige Soundanlage besitzen und ihre HD-Filme und MP3s genießen wollen, ist die Multimedia-Konfiguration genau richtig. Der Prozessor ist stark genug, um mit dem HDCP Kopierschutz einer Blu-Ray umgehen zu können, wird aber trotzdem nicht zu warm, da die Grafikkarte ihn bei der Wiedergabe entlastet. 2GB Speicher sollten für fast alle Multimediaaufgaben genügen. Eine Hochwertige Soundkarte ersetzt die minderwertigen Standardlösungen vieler Mainboards. Ein semi-passives Netzteil sorgt für die Stromversorgung. Auch hier stelle ich ein Intel- und ein AMD-System vor.

AMD
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ ca.
Mainboard: MSI K9N Neo V2 ca.
Speicher: 2x Aeneon 1024MB 800 ca.
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD3850 Ultimate ca.
Netzteil: NesteQ 400W semi-passiv ca.
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja II ca.
Gehäuse: Silverstone Grandia GD01B ca.
Festplatte: WD Greenpower 750GB SATA ca.
Laufwerk: Pioneer BDC-202BK ca.
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar D2/PM ca.

Intel
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 ca.
Mainboard: Gigabyte EP35-DS4 ca.
Speicher: 2x Aeneon 1024MB 800 ca.
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD3850 Ultimate ca.
Netzteil: NesteQ 400W semi-passiv ca.
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja II ca.
Gehäuse: Silverstone Grandia GD01B ca.
Festplatte: WD Greenpower 750GB SATA ca.
Laufwerk: Pioneer BDC-202BK ca.
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar D2/PM ca.


*Spieler*
Spieler wollen meistens die höchste Leistung für wenig Geld. Deshalb wird in dieser Konfiguration auf viel Schnickschnack verzichtet. Es wird ein AMD- und ein Intel-System vorgestellt.

AMD
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ ca.
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 Platinium ca.
Speicher: 2x Mushkin 2048MB 800 ca.
Grafikkarte: 2x Sapphire Radeon HD3870 Ultimate ca.
Netzteil: NesteQ 400W semi-passiv ca.
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja II ca.
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 11 ca.
Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ ca.
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203B ca.

Intel
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 ca.
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus Formula ca.
Speicher: OCZ Reaper X 4096MB 1066 ca.
Grafikkarte: 2x Sapphire Radeon HD3870 Ultimate ca.
Netzteil: NesteQ 400W semi-passiv ca.
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja Cu ca.
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 11 ca.
Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ ca.
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203B ca.




Ich hoffe, dass hier für jeden etwas dabei ist. Ich bin immer offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge , aber Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten wenn ihr welche findet !


----------



## y33H@ (16. August 2008)

Schön gemacht, ich möchte aber leichte Kritik üben 

Ein semi-passives _Noctua_ Netzteil ist mir nicht bekannt, meinst du ein _NesteQ_, so wie ich eines besitze? Weiterhin ist es leider nicht möglich ohne Gehäusebelüftung einen E7200 oder E8500 (selbst mit Undervolting!) mit einem Ninja 2 passiv zu kühlen. Wenn überhaupt, dann mit dem Ninja Copper. Um die VCore zu testen würde ich viel eher auf Prime95 denn den R10 setzen. Von der Sapphire Ultimate sollte man _imo_ ebenfalls die Finger lassen, die verkohlt in 3D. Wenn passiv, dann eine HD3870 mit dem Accelero S1 oder die passive Powercolor.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

Der E8400 ist mit einem Ninja CU und Vcore von 1V passive kühlbar, allerdings brauch man auch dafür ein Gehäuse mit viel Volumen.


----------



## nfsgame (16. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Schön gemacht, ich möchte aber leichte Kritik üben
> 
> Ein semi-passives _Noctua_ Netzteil ist mir nicht bekannt, meinst du ein _NesteQ_, so wie ich eines besitze? Weiterhin ist es leider nicht möglich ohne Gehäusebelüftung einen E7200 oder E8500 (selbst mit Undervolting!) mit einem Ninja 2 passiv zu kühlen. Wenn überhaupt, dann mit dem Ninja Copper. Um die VCore zu testen würde ich viel eher auf Prime95 denn den R10 setzen. Von der Sapphire Ultimate sollte man _imo_ ebenfalls die Finger lassen, die verkohlt in 3D. Wenn passiv, dann eine HD3870 mit dem Accelero S1 oder die passive Powercolor.
> 
> cYa


 Äh, ja ich meinte NesteQ. Bei mir arbeitet die Ultimate super in dem System welches auch im HowTo steht.


----------



## TheSomberlain (17. August 2008)

Schönes How-To, aber auch ich muss leichte Kritik üben:

Ich finds nicht grade Übersichtlich, die Schrift ist großer Einheitsbrei, zwischendurch mal Überschriften in Fett/Kursiv oder so würd dem ganzen helfen. Oder die Aufzählungen von z.B. den Prozessoren mit der Listen-Funktion eintragen!

Aber dafür ist der Inhalt super und gut verständlich!


----------



## igoroff (17. August 2008)

Echt guter Guide passive PCs werden mit sinkender CPU-Verlustleistung für den Office/Multimediabereich immer attraktiver!

Ich bin auch ziemlich skeptisch ob man C2Quads komplett passiv kühlen sollte....insbesondere der Q6600 im etwas angestaubten 65 nm Verfahren würde ich wenn überhaupt semipassiv betrieben.
Außerdem fehlt mir irgendwie der CM Hyper Z600 in der empfehlung für passive CPU-Cooler der hat im ComputerBase PassivShootout besser abgeschnitten als alle Ninjas
Noch n kleiner Tipp für die Auswahl an passiv-Chipsatzkühler: Ich würd den Antazone durch den deutlich günstigeren und weitaus besseren EKL Alpenfhn tzi (84000000009) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ersetzen.
Eine passive 3870 wird in in einem Lüfterlosen PC unter 3D wohl abschmieren....ich denke mal die 9600 GT ist bis jetzt das Nonplusultra wenns komplett passiv werden soll...hier ein paar Empfehlungen die standhalten sollten:
Elitegroup N9600GT-512MX-P, GeForce 9600 GT, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (89-206-453102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sparkle GeForce 9600 GT, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (SF-PX96GT512D3-HP Cool-Pipe) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nfsgame (6. September 2008)

Hab die ersten Beiden Posts mal verbessert. Im zweiten Post kommt noch was.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2008)

noch so ne anregung:
hab eigentlich immer n halbes auge auf passiven netzteilen und beim zen sind mir 2-3 berichte über geräuschentwicklung seitens der elektronik vorgekommen.
etasis dagegen hat nen extrem guten ruf und das efn560 hat auch nen lüfter, was deinen semi-passiv ansprüchen genügen düfte.

p.s.: und ich würde vorschlagen, auch im titel von semi-passiv zu sprechen, dauerhaft 100% passive systeme sind nochmal n extra thema.


----------



## Familion (11. November 2008)

Ich schreibe meine Frage mal in diesen Thread hier rein, weil ich nicht extra einen neuen aufmachen möchte:

Ist es möglich, einen Phenom Quadcore Semipassiv zu kühlen? 

Ich bin nömlich gerade in der Planung, wie mein nächster PC aussehen soll, nach vier Jahren wird es mal Zeit *g* Ich liebäugele derzeit mit AMD, weil ich ehrlich gesagt die kommende Sockelpolitik von Intel ziemlich besch...eiden finden. Sollte ein Quadcore allerdings nicht derart zu kühlen sein, würde ich notgedrungen doch auf einen Core 2 Duo setzen... (Die Zweikerner von AMD scheinen mir nicht attraktiv, dewegen fällt diese Variante eher raus).


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

Passiv wird auf alle Fälle schwer. Undervolting wird da ziemlich sicher nötig sein, und selbst dann bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob es reicht. Allerdings ist zum Beispiel ein Scythe Mugen mit einem Noiseblocker XL1 im geschlossenen Gehäuse nahezu unhörbar und dürfte deine CPU dann auf akzeptablen Temperaturen halten können.
Wenn du einen XL1 verbaust und ihn etwas drosselst werden die Festplatten und ähnliches sämtliche Geräusche des Lüfters übertönen, also stört dieser nichtmehr.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2008)

Tipp: Gigabyte HD4850 Passiv... Hat nen tollen Kühler (soll keine 50° unter DX10 erreichen, hab ich iwo gelesen - weiß nicht mehr wo!) und 1gb vram.
Die Powercolor HD3870 SCS3 hatte ich vor meiner HD4850 PCS+... die hat auch nen guten Kühler  Ist aber durchgebrannt...


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Wird schwierig. Aber da kommst es drauf an welchen Phenom du nehmen willst und welchen Kühler. OC wird wohl nicht drin sein.


----------



## Familion (12. November 2008)

Erstmal schonmal danke für die Antworten 

Naja, es sollte wenn dann schon schon einer der "großen" Phenoms sein, also 9750/9850. Den 9950 lasse ich mal raus, weil der ja noch 15 Watt mehr TDP ausweist...
Als Kühler peile ich den Scythe Ninja 2 an, schneidet hinsichtlich semipassivem Betrieb ja eigentlich überall ziemlich gut ab. Wenn jemand einen besseren weiß, lasse ich mich aber auch gerne überzeugen 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn das illusorisch ist, wird es eben doch der Intel...


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Bei Intel ist es mit den Dual Dualcores auch nicht besser. Warte noch etwas. Bald kommt von AMD die CPU's mit Deneb (45nm) Core, die dürften sparsamer werden.


----------



## Shibi (12. November 2008)

Das muss ncht umbedingt sein, 45nm senkt den Stromverbrauch bei gleicher Leistung, das stimmt, aber AMD wird es sich garantiert nich nehmen lassen die Leistung zu erhöhen, so dass die CPU wieder ähnlich viel Wärme abgibt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Das ist momentan nicht sicher. Es wird logischerweise auch Modelle mit erhöhter Leistung geben. Aber die Denebs mit der Leistung der aktuellen Phenoms werden sparsamer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2008)

Familion schrieb:


> Erstmal schonmal danke für die Antworten
> 
> Naja, es sollte wenn dann schon schon einer der "großen" Phenoms sein, also 9750/9850. Den 9950 lasse ich mal raus, weil der ja noch 15 Watt mehr TDP ausweist...
> Als Kühler peile ich den Scythe Ninja 2 an, schneidet hinsichtlich semipassivem Betrieb ja eigentlich überall ziemlich gut ab. Wenn jemand einen besseren weiß, lasse ich mich aber auch gerne überzeugen
> ...



Das hört sich sehr illusorisch an.
"Semi-Passiv" im Sinne von "Lüfter dreht nur bei Volllast" halte ich da in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse für vollkommen unmöglich, "Semi-Passiv" im Sinne von "Luft wird nur durch Gehäuselüftung bewegt" wäre höchstens mit einem Fanduct möglich, dass dafür sorgt, dass ein Lüfter sowohl als Gehäuse wie auch vollwertiger CPU-Lüfter funktioniert.


----------

